

Touchdroid: Android for the HP Touchpad Project - bradly
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3327&p=67699

======
j_col
Sorry guys but I just don't see the point. The issue with the Touchpad was the
hardware, _not_ the OS. A Touchpad with Android installed is a pretty poor
prospect, frankly there are better Android tablets out there.

I'm buying a Touchpad because I love webOS, otherwise I would just go out and
buy a Samsung or whatever with Honeycomb and much better hardware than the
Touchpad.

~~~
trsohmers
The Touchpad's hardware was GREAT! 1.2ghz DUAL CORE Snapdragon S3... you can't
get much better than that, and the processor blows Tegra 2's out of the water.
1GB of RAM is standard, so I think you either do not know the Touchpad's
hardware, or you you don't like one of the best mobile SoCs on the market now.

~~~
j_col
If people want to spend their time porting Android to Touchpad, then good luck
to them. My point was that webOS is the best thing about the Touchpad, _not_
the hardware (except maybe the Beats Audio speaker system), so why would I
replace the best thing about my new tablet with Android? I'll say it again: if
I wanted an Android tablet, I'd go buy a Samsung. webOS will remain on my
Touchpad so I don't see the point of this project.

------
pedalpete
Can somebody explain the logic of porting Gingerbread first instead of
starting with Honeycomb? I thought Google created Honeycomb as the tablet OS
because Gingerbread didn't live up to certain tablet capabilities.

Is it easier to port Gingerbread for some reason?

~~~
trsohmers
They Honeycomb source code has not been released, so it is much more difficult
to modify parts of Android so it would work on the different hardware the
Touchpad has

